# Contra Costa Canal Trail Closure



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

For anyone that rides regularly in the Walnut Creek area, be aware that the Canal Trail is scheduled to be closed east of Heather Farms park until Sept 24th. It sounds like they are tearing the whole thing up, replacing the base and the pavement, so I doubt there will be any way through.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

EBrider said:


> For anyone that rides regularly in the Walnut Creek area, be aware that the Canal Trail is scheduled to be closed east of Heather Farms park until Sept 24th. It sounds like they are tearing the whole thing up, replacing the base and the pavement, so I doubt there will be any way through.


Thank god, that stuff is so horribly potholed. It really needs to be replaced as its a funnel to Northgate. Ill have to detour through Heather Farms for the next few weeks.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Thank god, that stuff is so horribly potholed. It really needs to be replaced as its a funnel to Northgate. Ill have to detour through Heather Farms for the next few weeks.


It will be a nice improvement, but a major inconvenience for my weekday commutes. No big deal for weekend rides.


----------



## royalbomber (Sep 11, 2012)

Any idea when it should be completed?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

royalbomber said:


> Any idea when it should be completed?


The schedule says by Sept 24th. It sounds like a big project to complete in two weeks. If anyone happens to be by there, it would be nice to get a progress report.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Just rode through yesterday, everything was already repaved very nice and smooth.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the update. Can't wait for my commutes next week.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks pretty good, props to Walnut Creek. They've so far repaved from Heather Farms to Walnut Ave and looks like they are continuing on towards Concord. 

If they could also do a bit on the Iron Horse than runs through Walnut Creek I'd be very happy. 



View attachment 264670
View attachment 264671


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

They are going all the way to citrus, so it sounds like they are about 10% done. It sounds like they are only doing small sections at a time, which should be easy to get around.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

By Walnut Ave I mean Oak Grove. I don't think I can blame the iPhone autocorrect for that


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

mr_132 said:


> By Walnut Ave I mean Oak Grove. I don't think I can blame the iPhone autocorrect for that


Got it. By Walnut, I thought you meant Bancroft. Looks like they still have to finish that short stretch to Citrus, but that cant be more than half a mile.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey EB Rider, are you on the RBR strava group? Do you ride for Taleo by chance?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Do you ride for Taleo by chance?


No, but I ride with a lot of those guys. 



Rhymenocerus said:


> Do you ride for Taleo by chance?


I am on the MTBR and Team Diablo Strava groups.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Now they are repairing the bumps on the Iron Horse Trail between Ygnacio and Mt Diablo Blvd. Scheduled closure time is now until Oct 5th.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

EBrider said:


> Now they are repairing the bumps on the Iron Horse Trail between Ygnacio and Mt Diablo Blvd. Scheduled closure time is now until Oct 5th.


Now that is awesome news (Not them closing it, but the repairs  )

Thanks for the update


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

mr_132 said:


> Now that is awesome news (Not them closing it, but the repairs  )
> 
> Thanks for the update


It should make it a bit safer for cyclists who dont know it turns into a half a lane bikeway.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought that section was kind of fun. The potholes on the Canal trail bothered me more.

Glad they are fixing the thing up though. I was wondering if they would let it all fall apart, or take care of it. Apparently we voted for the improvements in Prop J.


----------



## AnonymouseTech (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice to see they are repairing these trails.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Road some of the repaved stuff today, so much better.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Right now the only part that is closed is the part that goes by Safeway. Looks like they are narrowing the road, which will be nice if you are riding down it. They jack hammered a few of the bumps. I am guessing they will do that after the other section.


----------

